# Smokin' a Fatty tonight



## eppo

So I'm going to be doing my first Fatty tonight. Have some ground beef i have to use up.

its a little over 1lb.. think it was 1.16lb. and I'm going to be putting elbow macaroni and mild Cheddar inside.

I'm on a diet and really shouldn't be eating it, but i figure if i bring it to a friends house, at least others can enjoy it, of course i'm going to have some too.

I've been looking around to see if anyone posted how long it takes. and I know it probably varies a bit. I plan to do it at 275, and cook the meat to 165?

i've seen people taking 4 hours, and i think i've seen some take 2. I'm hoping for 2, does that sound about right?

Thanks


----------



## jrod62

Are you wrapping it in bacon ?
if you are when the bacon done the way you like it 
The inside will be done . ( I don't probe fatties anymore)
probe hole will let cheese Ooze out 
At 275 i would say 2 1/2 hours will be pretty close.


----------



## eppo

thats the answer i was looking for. I just saw a lot of, when its at 165, its done.

thanks for the probing tip also.

edit- yes, i'm wrapping it in bacon

Joe


----------



## eppo

Took about 2.5 hours.
Tasted awesome!

















Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eppo

Mac n cheese!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rp ribking

Man OH Man!!! That looks awesome!!!


----------



## frosty

Looks fabulous!  That was definately a home run!


----------



## fracwilt

that looks amazing!!!


----------



## cajuncooker

looks awesome.  was mac already cooked or did it cook with the meat?


----------



## eppo

already cooked.


----------



## scarbelly

Congrats - looks like you nailed it


----------



## rtbbq2

Looks great. Kinda like a smoked Hamburger Helper fatty.....


----------



## jp61

Looks great!


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks awesome and a great filling idea!


----------



## eppo

thanks a lot for all of the complements, it came out great. been trying to get a feel for the mini-WSM. think i'm going to do some low and slow smoking this weekend.. probably some beef ribs on saturday, and maybe some sliced pork on Monday. 

not sure about what i'm going to do about the defuser, the first one (12" terracotta saucer) , i layed right on top and it cracked. the next one, i put on top of a WSM 18" charcoal grate, and it cracked as well. think i might go with a 10" metal solution next hopefully better airflow for the low and slow cooks, not sure what yet.


----------



## big game cook

looks great. got 3 in the fridge right now for this evening. pizza, brocoli cheese, and jalapeno popper. cant wait. great Q view.


----------



## shea1973

That looks so good!  Great Job!  I have a couple of questions on how it cooks and prepared.  So the grease cooks and softens the Macaroni?  So you put the Macaroni and Cheddar on the inside, the ground beef wrapped around the outer layer of the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]macaroni and mild Cheddar?  Just was asking for future referance when I decide to cook something like this![/color]


----------



## eppo

I cooked the macaroni first. I don't think it would soften up enough if you didn't. The rest of your statement is correct.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shea1973

eppo said:


> I cooked the macaroni first. I don't think it would soften up enough if you didn't. The rest of your statement is correct.
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


  Thank you!  I will have to try it sometime in the future!  You pics of what you smoked make my mouth water!


----------



## eppo

It did taste great, but would like to enhance the flavor of the mac n' cheese inside. might try some different cheeses, or throw the extra bacon in there.


----------



## eppo

lol, thanks, but i think you missed a much needed O there! lol


----------



## goat largon

That looks amazing!


----------



## surfcast23

That looks so good I almost drowned on my own drool !


----------



## fyrfyter123

Thanks for the new idea


----------



## glennis

i did 2of them 1 with mac and the other with a meatloaf mix both were great! i have a brinkman,smoked some cheese first then the meat. took about 1 hour for cheese, and about 4 hours four the fatty's.it looked like the pict. and tasted great. ty. for the reicpe.!


----------



## brdprey

WOW ... i have dont sausage combo, and a few turkey, the only hamburger one i did, didnt come close to looking that good. well done


----------



## harleysmoker

That looks really good!


----------



## shhaker

looks awesome!!


----------



## mrsmoky

Looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## bbqu freshman

a fatty of that caliber deserves to be eaten by its creator.The diet will understand.


----------



## stjoeguy1122

Mac and Cheese in a fatty, what a great idea . . .


----------



## maloff28

Wow.  That weave was great.  Looks amazing.


----------



## irie

this is easily one of the most delicious looking fatty's I have seen on here in a while. A slice of that thing could make an amazing sandwich!!!!!


----------



## smokinfireman

Looks great! And tasty! The final pic caught my wife's eye now she wants me to make her one. Did you put only mac and cheese in the middle or is there anything else in there?


----------



## eppo

I put Mac, mild cheddar, ramano cheese on the inside. Next time I might throw some bacon bits inn there too.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyj571

Awesome Job .............


----------



## ducksbuddy

Is a "fatty" The same thing as a bacon bomb?


----------



## ducksbuddy

Was wondering if yours is done to the same princapal?

Thanks George,


----------



## billyj571

Did you trim the bacon to fit ?


----------



## eppo

same principal different ingredients.
No trimming of the bacon, just use enough pieces to make the length, and you will be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdan05

Looks good I have been trying to figure out what kind of fatty I could make that my almost 2 year old would eat... I think this will do the trick.. did 2 1/2 hours do the trick?


----------



## eppo

I don't even think it took that long, but i did cook it at higher temperatures. I dont believe these need to be cooked low and slow.


----------



## weathertom

Wow, looks great, how the heck does someone go about assembling something like that?


----------



## mmmmsmokedmeat

how do I make one of these looks awesome!!


----------



## upsman

Eppo that looks awesome man! have yet to make a fatty but after seeing this will be making a couple next Saturday night will post pics. very good job!


----------



## brisket babe

Do You have a recipe for this? It looks great!!


----------



## zahlgren

Man Im hungry.......


----------



## hotpit

Ive got an idea, yall tell me what ya think... stuff a fatty with only jal peppers and cheese?

too hot and spicy?

maybe add onion???

any of you done something similar?


----------



## bigdan05

I would think that a good mild sausage with the jalapenos seeded and some cheddar cheese would be awesome


----------



## gbrubq

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I am thinking about pre cooking some pepper bacon to put in the center with your mac and cheese suggestion. I always mix pork sausage with my beef for meatloaf as well, but this will be my first swing at the FATTY tonight!. Q view is awesome thanks for posting.


----------

